# Magnets, hallucinations and SAMe



## Chain Lightning (Jun 6, 2009)

I remember a long time ago watching a program on TV about alien abductions.  Part of the program talked about sleep paralysis and hallucinations.  They did a study where they had some volunteers get their brain stimulated by some kind of superconductor magnet.  It caused hallucinations and they talked about that experience relating it to alien abductions.  I am curious about this (no I don't want to try it) and wonder if anyone has any detailed information on it.  My brother told me that when he was in college that they would do that to themselves with a magnet at school.  He said he didn't do it...but his friends saw all kinds of colors and geometric shapes...hmmm.  Crazy.  

The reason I am asking is that I played with some strong magnets for a long time and for 5 minutes there was this staticy wispy line diving my visual hemispheres with all kinds of geometric shapes and colors moving like the Aurora Borealis.  It was very interesting and beautiful but freaked me out a little too because it got intense.  I was completely coherent but with a pretty light show.  Just for the record, I don't use any drugs.

I did recently try a supplement called SAMe a few days ago because I keep getting depressed.  I don't know if that has anything to do with it because:  When I took it, I got very very "buzzed"...it was insane, I had the best day ever...I get like this anyway but it was really intense when I took the SAMe.  Then I crashed completely afterwords for a while...then back up again...it basically has intensified how I am feeling...like more contrast.  Could the SAMe have caused the lights too?


----------



## Retired (Jun 6, 2009)

With regard to SAMe (s-adenosyl-l-methionine) you may want to gain further insights in the overview provided by Mayo Clinic.com

Have a look on the page titled Safety | Side Effects and Warnings.  Although there seems to be little conclusive evidence on the effectiveness of SAMe for many of the anecdotal claims other than osteoarthritis, the studies have suggested numerous adverse effects thought to be caused by s-adenosyl-l-methionine.

I too recall a couple of documentaries where various forms of stimulation were applied to peoples' brains to purportedly study the brain's response in simulating after death experiences and alien abductions.

Unfortunately I don't recall the sources of these documentaries nor their scientific validity.

Perhaps others have more insights into your question.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the studies you mention are probably some of those by Prof. Michael Persinger of Laurention University in Sudbury, Ontario (Canada).

See, for example:

BBC - Science & Nature - Horizon - God on the Brain 

In the News: In Search of God: Holmes, Bob​


----------



## Chain Lightning (Jun 7, 2009)

I think that may be the study I was thinking of.  Thanks for posting that.

As for the SAMe, I did see that it could cause hyperactivity, elevated mood and all...but nothing about a "lightshow".  And let me tell you...elevated mood was an understatement!  Its was intensely euphoric, my heart was beating fast and everything.  One of my friends takes SAMe and she swears it really helps her.  I told her what happened to me and she said it never made her feel like that.  She takes 400mg...I took just 50mg of SAMe. Go figure.


----------

